# Axolotl attack aftermath



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my axolotl attacked my black moor and removed its right eye


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That sucks...but goldfish are weird monostrosities anyway....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that sux....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmm, eye.

What a bizzare thing to happen. It always amazes me how fish survive the loss of an eye.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Makes me recall when I first set up a tank and had no clue what fish could mix with what...I started off with a Black Moore and a lil pink Convict...2 days later I noticed the Moore had a swollen eye and it further passed the following day


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

werid looking heh


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

am i the only one who has no frikkin clue what a axolotl is?









~Will.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

I cant tell the diff, goldfish are just too damn ugly.

Still, I hope he makes it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> am i the only one who has no frikkin clue what a axolotl is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 probably not.

They are permanently aquatic salamanders (most amphibians do the traditional larva=aquatic, adult=on land)


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> iLLwiLL said:
> 
> 
> > am i the only one who has no frikkin clue what a axolotl is?
> ...


 not true.
Axolotl reach sexual maturity while still in the juvinile stage.
In the wild completle metamorphosis rarely happens because it basically isn't necessary. I cant remember what factors make them need to fully metamorphasise, but ill have a look round for a link.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

cool, thanks for the heads up









~Will.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

this is what the metamorphosed stage looks like:









and this is how you would normally see one:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Here's the link i promised:
http://www.caudata.org/axolotl/
this is about the care of metamorphasised ones: http://www.caudata.org/axolotl/tiger_salamander.htm


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> am i the only one who has no frikkin clue what a axolotl is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=44056


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

j_burf said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > iLLwiLL said:
> ...


 yeah he is right acestro, John Claire really knows his stuff, you might find him very interesting to talk to actially


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> Sexual dimorphism: Males have a more swollen anus


I know its childish, but that the funniest thing i've heard all day!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

j_burf said:


> > Sexual dimorphism: Males have a more swollen anus
> 
> 
> I know its childish, but that the funniest thing i've heard all day!!!


 Well, let me join you in chorus then, because that's hilarious








Gotta love the naievity with which some people describe animals, lol!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > > Sexual dimorphism: Males have a more swollen anus
> ...










That was my description. please feel free to word it better


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Whoops, I didn't realise that, Innes - I didn't say that to discredit you...








It's something I've noticed many times before, so don't sweat it.

Better wording it: how about "a buff butt"?








Sorry, as you can see, I have no idea how to describe it otherwise either...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Males have a more enlarged anus?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> That was my description. please feel free to word it better


lol, wasn't dissing you, it just made me chuckle.

**edit** enlarged cloaca?????


----------

